# Different car...but they still understood it was me



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I had to have my car fixed, but unfortunately, it wasn't ready by the end of the day, so I had to rent a car. The next day, I took the rental car to visit the pigeons. At first they didn't recognize me until I got out of the car. Then they all flew over. Chubby kept looking at me through the car window, studying me as if to say, "What are you doing in that different thing for?" Looked at me the same way Garye used to do when she studied me. Kinda funny how pigeons will do that. You can see them thinking. Chubby couldn't understand why I was in this different car. Finally he accepted it and joined the others to eat.

Today I came back with my old car. I didn't even need to get out of the car before they recognized me and flew over. As a matter-of-fact, Blaize jumped on the hood and looked at me through the window. Bird's getting bold. Never saw her do that before. Guess they're all happy I have my old car back.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

too funny ... they are exceptional little devils


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

GREAT and cute story!

You just make sure you keep the old car running ...

so not to stress out the pigeons!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha, I can imagine a little pigeon looking at you through the car window from the hood. They sound like cute little pigeons


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YEP! They sure have _your_ number, Garye...  

Gee, now why am I _not_ surprised!  

Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They know YOU and also know your car(s). I sometimes go in the current duck truck (Maroon colored 1993 Mazda Pickup), sometimes in the former duck truck (Black 1988 Ford Aerostar), and sometimes in the hubby's truck (Pewter Chevrolet Colorado Pickup) .. they know me no matter what ..

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> They know YOU and also know your car(s). I sometimes go in the current duck truck (Maroon colored 1993 Mazda Pickup), sometimes in the former duck truck (Black 1988 Ford Aerostar), and sometimes in the hubby's truck (Pewter Chevrolet Colorado Pickup) .. they know me no matter what ..
> 
> Terry


Doesn't surprise me in the least, Terry!!

May sound bizarre...but bet they can see your "aura"...we all have one!  

Love and Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How funny! I always thought "my" crows where I used to work recognized me by my bright red "feathers" on my head.  No matter what car I drove or what window I stuck my head out of in the huge building, they would see me and come over for a snack. My pigeons definitely recognize me, they pay no attention when anyone else comes into the patio, but if I even walk by the sliding glass door and one peeps me from their tent, there is suddenly much fluttering and attention-getting going on!!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Birds are so amazing. Whoever said they were dumb really hasn't gotten to learning about them. Those pigeons knew me even though my car had changed and they knew Terry no matter what truck she drove. I had to park somewhere far away from where I normally park when I go to visit them - in a place where they couldn't see me. I watched a gull fly over me, it turned around and went to where the pigeons were on the other side. I could almost swear that gull communicated to those pigeons about where I was because when the gull came back, all of these pigeons were flying behind it and they all came to me. The gull took off then because I think it knew I only had seed. I imagine the pigeons return the favor if some food the gulls like comes around, one of them must let the gulls know about it. Even the crows do the same thing. Sometimes they attack the pigeons but sometimes the crows and gulls seem to help them out. It's a bizarre relationship they have.

For the record, if I have any bread, I try to give it to the crows and gulls in a separate place from the pigeons. Sometimes they help out the pigeons so I try to remember that.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Unfortunately, in our fast paced world, I think many have gotten away from very basic "communication" with our fellow animal/bird planet sharers!

FORTUNATELY, there are still many who nurture and nourish this "communication" and are the richer for it...Squeaks and I send Love and Hugs to you!

Happily, I feel that most of our PT members follow the second comment. AND, more seem to find us all the time! 

Shi & Squeaks


----------

